# Hatz diesel in195?



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Lads. 
Been awhile since I've been signed in.I have completed the restore of my LGT165(I will post pics soon)And have shifted gears to my old Ford LGT 195.I've rebuilt the deck and welded my hood pcs together for a 1 pc tipping hood set-up.I saw some surplus Hatz 2-cyl,air cooled diesel engines on e-bay and wondered what peoples thoughts were on shoe horning one of these into the 195 frame.They are around 21-25hp.Likely would be heavyer than the Kohler but would be neat to have this monster with a smoker in it.All comments are welcome.
THANKS.Randy


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Hatz diesels are good rugged slow rev'g constant RPM engines, more suited to stationary than mobile applications.

The downsides for a lawn tractor application are weight (they're very heavy, at a guess a 2cyl 20hp would be c.220lbs), the slow operating RPM (most Hatz diesels as I recall max out @c. 2000-2500RPM) will most likely require modified gearing/pulleys to spin the tractor/blades anywhere near the required speed + short duration operations &/or varying the RPM's Up/Down from a constant setting will signifcantly shorten the life of the unit.
Some Hatz engines also have an auto protection oil cut out which shuts down the engine once it exceeds a certain angle which may need to be disconnected in a mobile application & you'll need to fabricate some well insulated soft engine mounts to stop the diesel harmonics fatiguing the tractor frame.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are all good points.Any Ideas on a more suitable (air cooled Diesel)I could use?(and not break the bank!!) Wondered about two of those cheap import 10hp engines connected somehow.The 10hp seems to be a common size.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Air cooled narrows the options somewhat - and syncro'ing/siamesing 2xengines sounds like a lot of trial & error development $'s - it mayt be less $'s/more worthwhile just investing in the Hatz & making it "work". 

Consider I am unfamilar with a LGT195 - if it were me I'd bite the bullet to aim for something useable & track down an ex-JD Yanmar or Kubota diesel water cooled set up, might cost a few more $'s initially but likely cheaper to maintain in the long run, or out of "left field" for something "unique" ditch the diesel idea & fit an ex-motorcycle c.400-600cc moto gearing the output ratio down appropriately.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

The lgt,s all have the crankshaft output toward the front.I thought if i mounted both in that way,pull the front pull start off and replace with a pulley,mount the same size pulley on the back engine crankshaft output,and have a double pulley on a jack shaft mounted along side the engines.This way I could start the rear engine and then tighten/lock the jackshaft to start the front engine and connect the two.The pull starter end of the rear engine would have the flex coupler needed to drive the hydro trans. I actually built a little pull tractor with a 750cc honda in it one time.Found out those engines have their own little ($$$) problems too sometimes.


----------

